# Show Us Your 1800’s To 1900 Bells



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 12, 2021)

I love the 1870’s to 1907 bells, especially the bells used on penny farthing bicycles. (Ordinary Bicycles)


----------



## Tall (Jun 17, 2021)

Barn find


----------



## Tall (Jun 17, 2021)

@GiovanniLiCalsi Do you think it is circa 1900?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s around 1900.
I have 2 variations of this No. 433 bell, lever and push button.


----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2021)

I also like early bells.
Here is my earliest New Departure bell
Model 56083
First time removed from my 1894 Victoria


----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2021)

Another unknown model New Departure


----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2021)

Some unknown brand bell laying around


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2021)

Some newer styles
Lots of NOS "Le Coucou Coq" bells (those are extremely loud), some different Lucas and gongs
And an actual "church" style bell


----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2021)

GRIP Bell combo


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2021)

Here is a rare one…


----------



## David Brown (Jun 19, 2021)

Mossberg bicycle bell. This bell will make every body get out of your way


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2021)

That will damage your tire!
Must sell it to me!


----------



## David Brown (Jun 19, 2021)

I wouldn't  want you to damage your tire also.


----------



## Tall (Jun 20, 2021)

@locomotion   Wow, thats some collection!!


----------



## bicyclerNY (Jun 20, 2021)

A variety of TOC bells.


----------



## Tall (Jun 20, 2021)

@bicyclerNY  Amazing display!  Did you create that yourself?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2021)

Who is the owner of this marvelous New Departure Bell display?


----------



## locomotion (Jun 20, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Who is the owner of this marvelous New Departure Bell display?
> 
> View attachment 1433376



Are those really "all" ND bells?
Sure is a nice display


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2021)

Ringing in Father’s Day!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 20, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Who is the owner of this marvelous New Departure Bell display?
> 
> View attachment 1433376













						For Whom The Bell Tolls | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Apparently it tolls for me. I am going through my bells to see exactly what I have to fill my New Departure bell display. Lots of spare tops. Doubles are available for trade for something I don't have. Of course alwasy looking for more!  Show your bells off as well. Ernest Hemingway would be proud!




					thecabe.com


----------



## bicyclerNY (Jun 20, 2021)

It is a copy of a Monarch display. Yes a did built it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2021)

bicyclerNY said:


> It is a copy of a Monarch display. Yes a did built it.
> 
> View attachment 1433380



The fly or bee is very cool!


----------



## locomotion (Jun 22, 2021)

Another little.
Bevin Special B85 bell. 
Pat. April 27, '97


----------



## locomotion (Jun 24, 2021)

some advertising


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 26, 2021)

Is this a toc bell? I found it at an antique store in Blaine,  WA  for $10. Hoping I didn't get ripped off. Thanks guys. Works great and has a good sound.


----------



## bikebozo (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 26, 2021)

Circa 1896 Liberty Bell Co. Automatic Alarm bell, made in Bristol, Ct.


----------



## tanksalot (Dec 11, 2021)

I just bought these in a antique shop sorry for the lap photo . I’m thinking the base on the cat bell isn’t the Correct base? The Indian bell has no base and there’s a screw on the side I’m guessing it’s a mounting screw. There’s no center  post mount that I can see on the Indian. I’ll try to put on some better photos when I can. If anyone has any info on these I’d appreciate it.


----------



## oldspoke (Feb 16, 2022)

Here is an heavy cast bronze bell for an early Safety bicycle. The
dome measures 3" across and the handlebar attachment is for a set of narrow bars. The bell is unmarked but a similar bell is known to exist.
I have just been informed that the bell is a Silver King offered by Howard Smith & Co. of Newark N.J. circa 1894 - Thanks Richard !


----------



## MonkeyWrenching (Feb 19, 2022)

A push button wind up that I still haven't got working quiet right unfortunately. 
Band clamp looks a lot like a Hibbard but I'm unsure of the make.


----------

